# Red Model 3 at GigaFactory



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Came across this pic from a shameless SeekingAlpha article in which the author bashes Electrek (the origin of this picture) for not reporting that the red Model 3 was in fact "hollow".

Anyone who saw the reveal or has watched Trevor's and my YouTube Show, knows that the red M3 was a "mule" (that's what we call it). A non-drivable and mostly non-functioning prototype. They probably used this for wind tunnel testing or just to show off the design.

It was on stage at the March 31st reveal and we knew it was a "mule" because the wheels where chocked and no one drove it on stage - like they did for the silver and matte black.

Anyway, there is a big deal being made about this photo and knowledge that the red M3 is non-functioning and I just wanted to state it really does not matter. Tesla has at least 2 functioning/drivable units (silver and matte black) and maybe more out there for more testing and refining.

Just thought I'd post it up here before others make a bigger deal out of nothing. My 2 cents anyway.

Btw, the red is a gorgeous colour and I really hope it is a colour choice! 

(Note: photos credit of Electrek.co)


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

Of course, the word "prototype" means that what is being shown is the first model of a conceived product, not something ready to be sold in stores. The Trojan Horse was hollow too. Once the ICE industry is totally decimated by plug-in EV's, the term "hollow" will undoubtedly engender much more respect than is currently (no pun intended???) conceded from certain circles. Wait until the showrooms for ICE's are vacantly hollow. 

The writing's on the wall: Cars that don't really need grills installed to dissipate inefficient heat losses will have the last laugh, as the imitation jaws of others will drop.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I never realized a mule could be that muley. Interesting.


----------



## Badbot (May 25, 2016)

If they continue to have problems with the red one, I'll take it for yard art!
The Gigafactory feed is now up and counting down 15 min to go!


----------

